# ***OFFICIAL*** Jon Fitch vs. Erick Silva Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Welterweight bout: 170 pounds*


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

I think Silva knocks Fitch out.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Hopefully Fitch wins, but he might not get allowed to keep Erick down, best case, Erick goes all out, gasses and Fitch gets him down for a 29-28 decision.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

It's pretty obvious this fight was designed to legitimize Silva and give Fitch his walking papers. I am not a Fitch hater, in fact, I've more often the not been in his corner... but this fight is going exactly how the Zuffa brass thinks it's going to go.

Erick will stop Fitch within two rounds, and I say this knowing he may be "losing" on the score cards up to that point.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Fitch by decision.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Ari said:


> Fitch by decision.


^^^^^^^^^


----------



## OrionTC (Sep 6, 2011)

I want silva to win but im guessing its going to be a 3 round snooze fest. hopefully im proved wrong and silva comes out with the KO


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

I'd say Fitch by decision. I'm just afraid that the referee would feel pressured to stand the two up if Fitch got Silva down.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

Erick Silva 100% sure


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I went with 'Draw' because I really can't say. Silva might just have what it takes or maybe he doesn't.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> I went with 'Draw' because I really can't say. Silva might just have what it takes or maybe he doesn't.


This is how I feel about this fight.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

I think people are forgetting how good Fitch is or possibly just really want him to lose because they think he is boring. Silva has looked impressive but Fitch is much better than anybody he has faced. If Brenneman can get Silva down I'm pretty sure Fitch will. Silva got right back up from Brenneman and maybe he will with Fitch. Maybe he is faster and will light Fitch up on the feet. 

I suspect Fitch is going to grind out a clear decision like he almost always does but this fight is far more interesting to me than Silva-Bonnar since the outcome isn't obvious.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I defended Fitch for years. I still have alot of respect for him. But I just love watching Erick Silva fight. I'm hoping he is able to work his magic on the feet before Fitch smothers him.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Fitch is going to get a lot of haters should he grind out a boring decision against Erick. I hope the kid is ready though, Fitch is no joke.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Fitch is going to get a lot of haters should he grind out a boring decision against Erick. I hope the kid is ready though, Fitch is no joke.


People will always on Fitch. Personally, I get mad at his opponents that aren't well rounded enough to stop him rather than hating on Fitch.


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

Tough fight for Silva to look good in. I'm thinking he has some moments but Fitch is able to weather the storm and control most of the fight keeping Silva down and against the fence grinding out a decision.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

This is the fight that tells us where Erick Silva really is in the division. Fitch isn't Charlie B, he'll drag you down and hold you there.... plus grind you out against the cage.

There's a small chance Fitch might do that and frustrate the living heck out of Silva.

The bigger chance is Silva coming in, stuffing TD's and KOing Fitch cold.

I say Silva has this via nasty T(KO) as long as he doesn't underestimate Fitch's TD.


----------



## Hendo (Mar 2, 2007)

Im not impress with silva opponnent record hard to believe ill say this but i think ill root for Fitch.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> People will always on Fitch. Personally, I get mad at his opponents that aren't well rounded enough to stop him rather than hating on Fitch.


Seriously of you're a 170 pound fighter and you want to be in the Ufc you better have an answer for the elite wrestler or you better be training for it. I know its radical, but how about instead of bitching about wrestlers you learn some ******* wrestling. I mean Jesus you don't see any elite college wrestlers coming in complaining guys can knock them out or submit them.

Was just looking at Silvas record, he's been dq'd twice for illegal strikes and watching some of his old fights he can be taken down. I don't see him popping right back up with Fitch on top of him and I think him going ape shit if he hurts Jon would be the worst thing he could do, he will get taken down, gas or get dq'd. Fitch is just so damn hard to out away.

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> I went with 'Draw' because I really can't say. Silva might just have what it takes or maybe he doesn't.


^ This right here.

This fight will prove a lot about Silva. I don't think his take down defense is as good as some people make it out to be, (Fitch is bigger and has better MMA wrestling IMO than Charlie who was able to take Silva down multiple times)) so I picked Fitch to win a decision, but if Silva does beat him, I'll be sold completely and I won't doubt him as much.

I just hope the referee is completely fair.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I always felt the build and stance of people who have been striking there whole life will never be able to wrestle against top wrestlers. Better get some great footwork and some killer BJJ if you want to clash with them.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I may receive hate for this, but I see the "draw" option as a cop out because people are scared to be wrong. Either you think he has what it takes or you don't. I personally think he does have what it takes and will get the TKO. But of course the veteran Fitch could prove me wrong.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> I may receive hate for this, but I see the "draw" option as a cop out because people are scared to be wrong. Either you think he has what it takes or you don't. I personally think he does have what it takes and will get the TKO. But of course the veteran Fitch could prove me wrong.


Why would anyone be scared to be wrong on an internet forum about a sport where anything can happen? Dont be stupid...this is a hard fight to call, some are undecided. Fitch has this overall but Erick Silva brings a lot of danger and could stop him - to me its 50-50.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> Why would anyone be scared to be wrong on an internet forum about a sport where anything can happen? Dont be stupid...this is a hard fight to call, some are undecided. Fitch has this overall but Erick Silva brings a lot of danger and could stop him - to me its 50-50.


Unless you truly beleive the fight will result in a draw then choosing that option because you don't know who will actually get their hand raised is indeed a cop out in my book. I'm sorry if that offends you. But if you don't think the fight will result in a draw, then it seems silly to select that option.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> Unless you truly beleive the fight will result in a draw then choosing that option because you don't know who will actually get their hand raised is indeed a cop out in my book. I'm sorry if that offends you. But if you don't think the fight will result in a draw, then it seems silly to select that option.


It greatly offends me, Nobody in life ever really predicts a draw :laugh: The option is useless so people use it for "Unsure" and normally say so in a follow up post - i just didnt vote....


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> It greatly offends me, Nobody in life ever really predicts a draw :laugh: The option is useless so people use it for "Unsure" and normally say so in a follow up post - i just didnt vote....


Just how I personally view voting and the options provided. I think you should vote for the actual outcome you expect. If you think it's going to be so close of a fight that it will be declared a draw, which happens. The option is there to select. If you think fighter A will probably win then select them and same for fighter B. But IF you don't feel confident enough to select a winner AND you don't think the fight will actually end in a draw, then IMO you just shouldn't vote. But again that is just my view on voting and I'm not trying to offend you. That's just how I view it. You obviously think differently, which is fine.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> Just how I personally view voting and the options provided. I think you should vote for the actual outcome you expect. If you think it's going to be so close of a fight that it will be declared a draw, which happens. The option is there to select. If you think fighter A will probably win then select them and same for fighter B. But IF you don't feel confident enough to select a winner AND you don't think the fight will actually end in a draw, then IMO you just shouldn't vote. But again that is just my view on voting and I'm not trying to offend you. That's just how I view it. You obviously think differently, which is fine.


You are not offending me :laugh: Im not even giving my opinion, just giving you the real reason people are picking draw. It was more the "scared to be wrong" that i thought was a little strange. I would say that's not the reason for it...


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> You are not offending me :laugh: Im not even giving my opinion, just giving you the real reason people are picking draw. It was more the "scared to be wrong" that i thought was a little strange. I would say that's not the reason for it...


I understand why people choose the option. They are on the fence and can't pick a side with any certainty. So they take the draw option. Which I still personally maintain is a bit of a cop out. I think in this specific matchup people are just too timid to come out and say Silva will put down the veteran Fitch. I wasn't trying to respond to a specific post or even this specific fight, my post was more a general statement on how I feel about polls like this. IMO if you are 50/50 and since this is the internet and no reason to be scared(I agree with you line of thought there) then why not just go with some gut feeling one way or the other? Then use your post to express why you were hesitant to make that vote. Again, just my opinion.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

This was possibly the most pointless exchange i have had on this forum btw :laugh:


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> This was possibly the most pointless exchange i have had on this forum btw :laugh:


You helped me kill time at work so I thank you for that lol
I have had far, far more pointless conversations sitting at this very desk


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

This is probably one of the strangest things to say, but it's kinda cool to see Fitch back. Not the fanciest fighter around, just an all around gamer. This is a huge test for both. Does Fitch still have what it takes or is E. Silva the real deal cuz we've all seen Barboza and The Bronx falter once they competed against true veterans in the game.

Goin' with my original pick of E. Silva.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> Unless you truly beleive the fight will result in a draw then choosing that option because you don't know who will actually get their hand raised is indeed a cop out in my book. I'm sorry if that offends you. But if you don't think the fight will result in a draw, then it seems silly to select that option.


I just voted for a draw to make you angry


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I don't want to see Fitch lost for a 2nd time in a row and i don't want to Erick to lose. Maybe i should vote for the draw as well..


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Fitch handled Thiago Silva very well in their second fight, a bigger, stronger version of Erick Silva...don't understand some being so dismissive of Fitch all of a sudden.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

You mean Thiago Alves? Lol because Thiago Silva is massive compared to Fitch.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

yeah I meant Thiago Alves, whoops!


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Very important fight for both fighters. If Fitch beats the young up and comer he proves he is still a top WW and a threat in the division. If Erick wins he backs up the hype and gets even closer to title contention. 

Who should the winner fight?


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I just voted for a draw to make you angry


LOL I ain't mad atcha.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

hmm..... Draw.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

0% chance this fight actually gets scored a draw. Call me crazy but I find more joy in actually attempting to predict the outcome. But "I don't know who will win" can be fun too...


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

OUSOONERSOU and PheelGoodInc - move along please.

It could end a draw, so could all fights. Just don't bait eachother like that


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> 0% chance this fight actually gets scored a draw. Call me crazy but I find more joy in actually attempting to predict the outcome. But "I don't know who will win" can be fun too...


0% chance....really. What if Silva swarms Fitch in the first hurts him Frankie Edgar style, drops him a few times but can't finish. Gasses. Fitch comes back strong wins the second and third 10-9. Hmmmmm. draw.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

LizaG said:


> Fitch handled Thiago Silva very well in their second fight, a bigger, stronger version of Erick Silva...don't understand some being so dismissive of Fitch all of a sudden.


This isn't correct in my book.

He isn't a bigger stronger Erick Silva.

Erick Silva doesn't have T-Rex arms and has a much more diverse striking game. Erick Silva is also much more athletic with more speed. His BJJ game is also better.

Alves was one of the more overrated fighters. He had very good leg kicks. But his hands weren't that impressive. His BJJ was never that impressive. And he gassed often when fights were tough.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> 0% chance this fight actually gets scored a draw. Call me crazy but I find more joy in actually attempting to predict the outcome. But "I don't know who will win" can be fun too...


I was playing around. 

I think Silva has what it takes to put Fitch away or win a decision in a 3 round fight. Won't know for sure until tomorrow night.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Fitch suffered knee and shoulder injuries last year and only fought twice. Draw with BJ Penn. KO'ed by Hendricks. He's had a long career & I wonder if all those accumulated bumps and bruises will prevent him from keeping up with a young Erick Silva in his prime.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> 0% chance....really. What if Silva swarms Fitch in the first hurts him Frankie Edgar style, drops him a few times but can't finish. Gasses. Fitch comes back strong wins the second and third 10-9. Hmmmmm. draw.


Or someone grabs a fence - seems like the number one cause of 3 round draws :laugh:


----------



## Parky-RFC (Jul 6, 2010)

Fitch will embarrass Silva with his usual superior wrestling and octagon control strategy. The Silva bandwagon will come to an abrupt halt.


----------



## Westie (Aug 4, 2012)

Parky-RFC said:


> Fitch will embarrass Silva with his usual superior wrestling and octagon control strategy. The Silva bandwagon will come to an abrupt halt.


I'm hoping for a Silva win, but this is what I see happening too.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Both guys looked great at the weigh ins. Silva looks a little bigger than he has in the past, so no doubt he's prepared to deal with the size and strength of Fitch.

I really hope Silva pulls this off, but I see Fitch vs. Alves II happening.


----------



## Westie (Aug 4, 2012)

Aye mate, I only seen a picture of the weigh-ins but both guys looked huge for welterweights, looked more like middkeweights IMO. It would be interesting to know what weight both guys walk around at!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Westie said:


> Aye mate, I only seen a picture of the weigh-ins but both guys looked huge for welterweights, looked more like middkeweights IMO. It would be interesting to know what weight both guys walk around at!


Fitch walks around at 176 ever since he went vegan, he may have put on more weight but the last time I heard anything about his weight, it was 176 since the change in diet.

Come on Fitch!!!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

So nervous about this fight >_>

If Fitch does lose, hopefully he makes some sort of change. A move to MW may help him, a change in camps may help too.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

I reckon Erick is the future, find out here.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

So pumped!

WAR FITCH!


----------



## ThenYouWokeUp (Jul 2, 2011)

This is one of the fights im looking forward too most tonight....very stoked for this !!


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

War Silva.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Time to see if Silva can live up to the hype.

Interested to see how much not having Kos to train with will effect Fitch he would have been a good asset getting him ready to take Silva down.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Think Fitch is past his prime and Silva is a bad matchup for him anyway.

Silva by stoppage.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Not understanding why so many people think Silva will steamroll Fitch. Had Hendricks not KO'd Fitch quickly I wonder how many people would still think that. Compare the quality of opponents each has faced and you'll see why this won't be an asskicking at all.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Silva is boned.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Hope that wasn't a real tattoo of Erick Silva's name and if so I hope she is a friend or family member. :confused05:


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Erick should be keeping better distance. I think.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

that was a looping bomb Silva nailed Fitch with.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

F*** I love Jon Fitch

so dominant


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

10-9 Fitch.

Silva is weird.

He's 28 and fights like he's 22.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Fitch looks AMAZING!

If Erick wins this, he'll have earned it.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

10-9 Fitch!

WAR!!

I think Silva is gassing.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

HELL YES FITCH!!!! Looks WAY better than his last outing! Awesome!


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

well another round like that and the hype train is over for silva


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Fitch survived with BJ Penn on his back he likely isn't real concerned about Siva being back there.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Wow did I speak to soon.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

You CAN'T CHOKE FITCH!!! WONT HAPPEN! WOOOOOO!


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Fitch can't be choked out, now Silva knows this.

Silva is gassed, he better finish in the 3rd or he loses.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Jon Fitch is a BAD MOTHER F*CKER!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

What A Fight!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

******* awesome fight.


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

Man what a fight!


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

man what a round!!!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Why did Jon Fitch never fight like this before?


1 round a piece.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Jon Fitch in beast mode is scary as ****


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Jon Fitch in a potential FOTN...? What is going on?!


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Wooooo!!! War Fitch!!!! Stop That Guy!


----------



## ThenYouWokeUp (Jul 2, 2011)

woooow great fight!!


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Great fight so far, nice escapes from both of them.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

cant beleive he got throught that rear naked.. thought it was over


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

What a ******* amazing fight. FOTN without a doubt, just like Fitch wanted. Never thought I'd see the day that happened.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Silva is exhausted, the fight is Fitch's but I have a bad feeling he will try and get exciting now and get caught. 

One round a piece its Fitch's time.


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

silva is done


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

I think Fitch will win this now. Wow, FOTN for sure.

Didn't expect Silva to gas like that, kinda disappointed.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

I don't even think this is about a hype train getting derailed 

Silva looks great, he just doesn't look as great as fitch does


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think Silva just used up everything he had left on that Guillotine.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I'll so bust a nut if Fitch finshes this.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

umm.... ref?


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Great fight.

Fitch in BEASTMODE!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

This should have been finished Silva has merely been a punching bag for 2 minutes.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Fitch needs to just take that arm home now!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

**** YES FITCH IS BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

**** all the haters!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Erick Silva broke in the third round.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Looks like a shitton of people were wrong, and I love it. FIIIIIIIIIITCH!!


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

FITCH WENT SICK. Love that guy


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Good fight for Fitch, punishing grappling. Silva gassed as he was has got heart.


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

man good fight but still goto ask
why cant he finish a fight silva was done for atleast 3 mins there


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

Broke his spirit?


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Where you at Georges?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

That was arguably the best performance in Fitch's career immediately following one of the worst losses in his career.

Definitely an admirable comeback.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

I hope Silva learns from that. You HAVE to respect a fighter like Fitch - he didn't and he paid a bloody price. Not that he looked bad I was still really impressed with Silva but he needs more time against top competition.

He should come back better now Fitch beat some sense into him.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

rallyman said:


> man good fight but still goto ask
> why cant he finish a fight silva was done for atleast 3 mins there


he did finish that fight, the ref wouldn't call it


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> **** YES FITCH IS BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> **** all the haters!


FINALLY! Some love for him here. I hope he fights like this from now on. ******* amazing showing.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Congrats to homeboy but he was robbed of that stoppage. Silva was done and just took and unnecessary beating.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Ref should have stopped it and allowed Fitch the finish. I realize Jon's punches weren't exactly dynamite, but Silva was literally doing nothing but eating them for two minutes. Would have been nice to see Fitch get the rightful finish.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

Fitch really impressed me! Great fight


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

great fight 1-1 round wise going into the 3rd.. silva tired and lost to a superior grappler... impressive showing though i suspect silva will show us some big improvements over the next few years


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

I have hated on Fitch for years, but tonight I'm officially a Fitch fan.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Fitch vs Diaz plz


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

You could make a great action movie trailer out of the fight footage and Fitch's post fight interview

one man... forced to fight a monster in his own backyard... exploited by a bald mad man... 

i just want to see my family! give me back my son!


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Fitch vs Diaz would be suck, but Fitch va Maia is interesting.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

marcthegame said:


> I have hated on Fitch for years, but tonight I'm officially a Fitch fan.


Welcome to the club, glad to have you!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

St.Paul Guy said:


> Fitch vs Diaz plz


Or Maia. Both would be good fights, presuming Fitch keeps this new attitude.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Fitch put out notice with that sort of perfomance. Look forward to more of the same in the future!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Silva definetely showed he isn't ready for the elite wrestler and also I am deeply concerned that he shows no respect for his opponents punches. That might be fine for Jon Fitch but if he fights a Carlos Condit (who I hope he fights after GSP beats Condit) or a Jake Ellenberger he is gonna get knocked the F**** out.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

St.Paul Guy said:


> Fitch vs Diaz plz


We've seen what happens when the Diaz' fight wrestlers. "I dont know man, I can to fight and he came to lay on me" zzzzz no thanks.


----------



## Parky-RFC (Jul 6, 2010)

Parky-RFC said:


> Fitch will embarrass Silva with his usual superior wrestling and octagon control strategy. The Silva bandwagon will come to an abrupt halt.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCQ7VLoY7bQ


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

RearNaked said:


> he did finish that fight, the ref wouldn't call it


i would agree i thought it should have been called but then silva worked his way back to his feet.. if he had stayed in that position getting beat up until the bell rang then ya i would agree. the guy defended intelligently and got out of the position so no a TKO is not warranted


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Fitch fought like a hungry, desperate man tonight. Kind of weird that he's 34 and nearing the end of an illustrious career and just now showing this sort of aggressiveness. If the Fitch that fought Chris Wilson or Mike Pierce showed up tonight, he would've lost this fight.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

dsmjrv said:


> i would agree i thought it should have been called but then silva worked his way back to his feet.. if he had stayed in that position getting beat up until the bell rang then ya i would agree. the guy defended intelligently and got out of the position so no a TKO is not warranted


fitch did the Roy Nelson, he looked at the ref with a look in his eyes like 'what the f***, you want me to kill this kid?'


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Fitch vs Maia would be really interesting, but I don't want either to lose.

I'd rather see 

Maia vs Gunnar Nelson
Fitch vs Ebersole

Edit: 

Didn't realise Ebersole lost to James Head...

Fitch vs winner of Rory/Penn?


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

I want Fitch vs JDS, just to watch Fitch get KTFO.

Sent from my HTC-X710a using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

RearNaked said:


> You could make a great action movie trailer out of the fight footage and Fitch's post fight interview
> 
> one man... forced to fight a monster in his own backyard... exploited by a bald mad man...
> 
> i just want to see my family! give me back my son!


Lols.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

if fitch deserved the finish then he did vs. BJ too.. no TKO was warranted in either fight..

there were a few moments where i was rolling my eyes at the typical fitch grind, but when he had his opportunities to do damage he came through and beat the hell out of silva.. i want to see more of this from fitch.. i suspect he gained some fan tonight, including me!


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Where the hell has this Fitch been?! I despise how he normally fights but Beast Fitch is a different matter all together. Please stay like this, Fitch.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

OHKO said:


> Fitch vs Maia would be really interesting, but I don't want either to lose.
> 
> I'd rather see
> 
> ...


This, 100%. Good re-test at the elite level for Rory if he wins or a rematch of a still outstanding draw if BJ wins.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

deadmanshand said:


> Where the hell has this Fitch been?! I despise how he normally fights but Beast Fitch is a different matter all together. Please stay like this, Fitch.


I think a big part of it is most guys recognize how good Fitch is so they fight much more defensively against him. Silva came out like Fitch was just some punk. 

If everyone fought Fitch like that Fitch would crush more guys.


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

rallyman said:


> man good fight but still goto ask
> why cant he finish a fight silva was done for atleast 3 mins there


He was robbed of a stoppage. Silva was doing nothing for like 2-3 minutes. The punches weren't near 100%, but he took like 50 punches there. Fitch had over 100 ground strikes...

You could tell Fitch was gassed, no doubt it took a lot of energy to not get choked out when Silva had his neck.



RearNaked said:


> Where you at Georges?


LOL. If Fitch could come out like that against GSP we would have a great fight. Would be one of GSPs best tests in a long time I'd think.


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

Toxic said:


> Silva definetely showed he isn't ready for the elite wrestler and also I am deeply concerned that he shows no respect for his opponents punches. That might be fine for Jon Fitch but if he fights a Carlos Condit (who I hope he fights after GSP beats Condit) or a Jake Ellenberger he is gonna get knocked the F**** out.


Rogan kept mentioning how Silva has said in the past that he fights with "no regard" towards his opponents strengths.

Hopefully he learns from this. I'm not saying take a complete 180 and become an extremely cautious fighter, but as he moves up the divison he can't fight the way he did tonight. 

The way he came out from the start of the fight, he was just asking to be taken down by a world class wrestler, and beaten up.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Wow, I thought Fitch would win, but that was a pretty impressive performance by him as well. I'm happy to see him get the win, he's still a top 5 welterweight in my opinion. The guy got caught by Hendricks, it happens, and it doesn't have to mean he is passed his prime. He proved a lot here tonight.

I'm sure Silva will learn from this and be back.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Fun fight, one of the best I've seen in a while.
I've grown sour towards Fitch lately but tonight he fought with something to prove. He mauled Silva in the third round. Erick Silva did well considering. The guy came to fight and put on a show. Definitely nothing he needs to be ashamed of, but he needs to work on that gas tank.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

I take my hat off to Jon Fitch, as I said in my first post in this thread, I'm a fan of the guy if anything.

However this doesn't change a thing. Silva was beaten by a combination of a pumped up Fitch and his own arrogance. He'll be back, and he will wear the gold. Of that much I'm certain.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

BrianRClover said:


> I take my hat off to Jon Fitch, as I said in my first post in this thread, I'm a fan of the guy if anything.
> 
> However this doesn't change a thing. Silva was beaten by a combination of a pumped up Fitch and his own arrogance. He'll be back, and he will wear the gold. Of that much I'm certain.


Silva is a beast but he needs to improve his cardio big time.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Fitch was a badass tonight - i give Silva credit for hanging in there for 2 rounds. 2-3 more like this and Fitch will get his title shot...hopefully this was him learning how people get title shots.



TheLyotoLegion said:


> Silva is a beast but he needs to improve his cardio big time.


He is an explosive guy who fights at a mad pace - he just has to calm it down a little. Fitch is a cardio machine.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Silva is a beast but he needs to improve his cardio big time.


Man ain't that the truth! As long as he takes this loss like a man, and learns from it... this loss will probably be better for him than a win would have been at this point. Go back to the gym and spend some more time on the track. He has the style to be one of the greats, as long as this changes him in a positive way.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Fitch would stop a lot more people if he fought like that more often.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Joabbuac said:


> Fitch was a badass tonight - i give Silva credit for hanging in there for 2 rounds. 2-3 more like this and Fitch will get his title shot...hopefully this was him learning how people get title shots.
> 
> 
> 
> He is an explosive guy who fights at a mad pace - he just has to calm it down a little. Fitch is a cardio machine.


Whether it be slowing down his pace of taking his cardio training to the next level, he's at 170 which is loaded down with wrestlers who might be able to do to him what Fitch did.

A lot of people counted Fitch out, they said 'Well his best wins are Alves and Diego' and he 'couldn't beat a blown up 155'er' but there was a reason he was the number 2 Welterweight for as long as he was and people counted him out big time after the Hendricks fight. Erick's a great prospect and has the chance to be something big but a desperate man is a dangerous man and Fitch really took it to the next level tonight.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Whether it be slowing down his pace of taking his cardio training to the next level, he's at 170 which is loaded down with wrestlers who might be able to do to him what Fitch did.


Well, nobody does it like Fitch does - im sure many would of gone down from the strikes or the submission. Silva has a lot to improve, he can improve his cardio but he also has to learn not everyone will just keel over when he starts hitting them - need to prepare for a 3 round fight in training and gameplan.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I had NO idea Fitch was that good at submissions. I hadent really watched him, must have seen a boring fight and got turned off, but tonight he earned my respect insanley. I thought he would control with his wrestling (because Erick fans played it down but Brennaman kicked his ass with wrestling) but Fitch showed so much more. I previously didnt like him and now he's up there in my fav fighters. He beats Kampmann any day of the week fighting like that.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

No money, coming off a loss, a point to prove...I love watching a Jon Fitch that fights with a purpose!


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Lost a mil betting on Erick Silva.

It was well worth it to see that fight though. :thumb02:


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

RedRocket44 said:


> He was robbed of a stoppage. Silva was doing nothing for like 2-3 minutes. The punches weren't near 100%, but he took like 50 punches there. Fitch had over 100 ground strikes...


wrong. silva worked his way back to his feet.. if he had stayed in that position getting beat up until the bell rang then ya i would agree. but the guy defended intelligently and got out of the position so no a TKO is not warranted


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Some referees would have stopped it but I thought Silva faught through well and proved that he could take the shots and avoid the stoppage loss.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

To all the people claiming Fitch is boring, you really have to go back and actually watch his fights. These guys he takes down pull guard and hold onto his hands for 3 rounds. THEY make the fights boring.

If everyone just lay there like Silva in round three, Fitch would look like a beast in all his fights. It`s easy to look like a badass when your opponent mentally checks out and just lies there like a dead fish, it`s a bit harder when they`re content to lose a decision and hold you hands the whole fight.

There`s been so many Fitch fights where he clearly won rounds one and two and his opponent was content to just hang on in round three. If those opponents had been scrambling and giving up their backs and trying to actually get up and fight him, they would have been leaving those openings for the chokes and the GnP. It`s easy to blame the guy on top when a ground battle is boring, but sometimes you have to look at the guy on the bottom and think, why isn`t he trying to get up? 

Fitch came out a bit more aggressive tonight, but he was also fighting a guy who played right into his game and then folded mentally when he didn`t get his way. Most guys Fitch fights don`t do that. Fitch has been fighting the best of the best for years and beating them, they`re the best of the best because unlike Silva, they don`t just give up when they`re losing and let him hit them.

Go back early in his career, Fitch has 10 stoppages because he was fighting guys like Silva who couldn`t defend the onslaught and just lay there.

It's all about matchups. There are loads of guys at 170 that the UFC could feed to Fitch and Fitch will beast them just like tonight and the UFC can hype Fitch up for another title shot. The problem is Dana publicly states he doesn't like Fitch and he's not about to give him fights that make him look good. 

See, Dana likes Silva, and I guarantee he isn't going to give Silva any more fights with guys with Fitch's skill set for a while. He'll give him a bunch of guys who don't have the wrestling ability to take him down and don't have the striking to hang with him so Silva can run around throwing flashy kicks and shit and looking like a killer.

But if the UFC gives Fitch the right opponents, they can build him up like the beast he is. Spoiler alert: they won't do it. And iirc it's all over some stupid f****** beef with Dana over licensing rights and a f****** video game. Fitch punked Dana like 5 years ago and Dana's fragile little ego has never recovered from it.

/essay


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

RearNaked said:


> To all the people claiming Fitch is boring, you really have to go back and actually watch his fights. These guys he takes down pull guard and hold onto his hands for 3 rounds. THEY make the fights boring.
> 
> If everyone just lay there like Silva in round three, Fitch would look like a beast in all his fights. It`s easy to look like a badass when your opponent mentally checks out and just lies there like a dead fish, it`s a bit harder when they`re content to lose a decision and hold you hands the whole fight.
> 
> ...


:laugh: when Silva was just laying there he suddenly looked like the guy who cant finish anyone. When Silva was giving him just about as much as he could handle he looked different than normal - Silva forced somethng extra from Fitch.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I thought Fitch was boring as RearNaked said. This changed my mind COMPLETLEY. I was in awe at his performance and skill in this fight and he had a masterclass of skills against an amazing opponent.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> unsubstantiated horseshit


yeah yeah ok.

Fitch was dropping elbows and hitting Silva on the chin with fists, the ref could have stopped that fight. Fitch even looked over at the ref like 'what the f***' at one point. The ref let that kid take a beating because he didn't have he balls to call the fight off in Brazil. 

Silva was finished. The ref didn't do his job.

Neither of those chokes were close btw. Fitch is unchokable like Ebersole.

The Penn fight was exciting as hell too and I had Fitch winning that one too.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Silva defended enough. The referee made the right call.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Even if this fight doesn't get FOTN, it would be a traversty for Dana not to take Fitch to one side and give him one of those "undisclosed" bonuses...lots of fight left in Jon yet!


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

RearNaked said:


> yeah yeah ok.
> 
> Fitch was dropping elbows and hitting Silva on the chin with fists, the ref could have stopped that fight. Fitch even looked over at the ref like 'what the f***' at one point. The ref let that kid take a beating because he didn't have he balls to call the fight off in Brazil.
> 
> ...


I agree on the chokes, but it shows Silva was being competitive in there - he would of got many with that choke. Fitch never has been able to step it up a gear when dominating, Silva had given up...but Fitch's shots never look to impactful.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Boring or not, Fitch used legit wrestling technique to win. To curse wrestling does not help no one to overcome it, just like happens to BJJ. It may be boring for some in certain occasions, but opponents have to get over it somehow.

Erick is still green. That loss will only make good to him, training wise and attitude wise.

Congrats to Fitch.


Sent from my iPad using VS Free


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Boring or not, Fitch used legit wrestling technique to win. To curse wrestling does not help no one to overcome it, just like happens to BJJ. It may be boring for some in certain occasions, but opponents have to get over it somehow.
> 
> Erick is still green. That loss will only make good to him, training wise and attitude wise.
> 
> ...


WHO thinks this was boring? Anyone who does doesnt know MMA, FACT.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Silva needs to work on getting the **** up correctly. He tried that fight like a banshee and get up no matter what and got his back taken repeatedly.

Don't count Fitch out said it before this fight, silva can be controlled on the mat.

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Jon Fitch gained a fan in me last night.

I thought he was outstanding. Silva came in with an 'I can't be beaten' attitude and Fitch took him to the cleaners. It's a shame he couldn't get the finish but I agree with the ref not stopping it.

Definitely FOTN for me.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

What made Fitch boring was him constantly holding onto a submission attempt which he always failed to even come close to locking in. i guess he always wanted to try and show off Camarillo's guerilla Jiu-Jitsu as being legit.

His fights with Bj and Saunders were decent because he mainly focused on GnP.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Guy Incognito said:


> What made Fitch boring was him constantly holding onto a submission attempt which he always failed to even come close to locking in. i guess he always wanted to try and show off Camarillo's guerilla Jiu-Jitsu as being legit.
> 
> His fights with Bj and Saunders were decent because he mainly focused on GnP.


He almost broke Ericks arm...

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Fitch looked really, really good. Very exciting fight. Sucked seeing Silva so dejected, he fought a good fight but just got overwhelmed in the end.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

I tip my hat to Jon Fitch. I was fairly neutral going into the fight, giving the slight edge to Silva, but Fitch came out like a man on a mission, did the job, and did it very well.

I actually found myself rooting for Jon in the fight just because I could see how determined he was to win and you could just see how much it meant to him during the fight.

Well done Fitchy.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> He almost broke Ericks arm...
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


I'm talking about his past fights like Paulo,Gono etc.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Guy Incognito said:


> What made Fitch boring was him constantly holding onto a submission attempt which he always failed to even come close to locking in.


He has three submission wins in the UFC all over decent opposition.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I picked Silva and he almost damn near got the win. Not bad for such a young kid. I mentioned earlier that this fight would define him. Barboza and The Bronx whom are both upcoming fighters lost once they were tested against veterans. Erick Silva on the other hand did not lose the way they did. He came close to finishing and did not quit or tap out. 

This showed where Erick is at. He's championship caliber once he works on his game planning, mental toughness which for the most was displayed by him not quitting, and finally his conditioning. I believe if he had more energy he may have been able to finish the submissions or at least reverse the unfavorable positions he was put in as he did earlier on in the fight. By the third it was survival mode. 

No doubt FOTN material. This kid is for real. Once he hones his craft he'll be a major force. 

Great comeback for Fitch. One of his better fights. Most likely due to the scrappy nature of Erick. All the other fighters broke under the pressure.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

No_Mercy said:


> I picked Silva and he almost damn near got the win. Not bad for such a young kid.


He's 28. He's only 6 years younger than Fitch.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Broke Fitch shall now be spoken of in the same sentence as 'Healthy Shogun', 'Motivated BJ', 'Chuck with that look in his eyes' and 'Old Vitor'


----------



## Swiss (Jul 19, 2011)

Haha. I was just thinking the same thing. There's a part of me that hopes his cheque bounces.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> WHO thinks this was boring? Anyone who does doesnt know MMA, FACT.


That wasn't boring at all, but he is normally boring in his modus operandi, although efficient. I thought I was clear defending his M.O., but apparently not.


Sent from my iPad using VS Free


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> That wasn't boring at all, but he is normally boring in his modus operandi, although efficient. I thought I was clear defending his M.O., but apparently not.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using VS Free


Boring is subjective though. I've never thought a fight of his was boring. The amount of skill it requires to break someone the way he does, to dominate like that, is extremely entertaining. Fitch doesn't finish a lot of dudes because he really cannot hit that hard. He just doesn't have that power. I mean he threw everything he had a BJ, Saunders and now Erick and none of them were finished. After the first round it gets exponentially harder to submit someone as well. Sweat doesn't like submissions. Add in that the sweat makes it that much harder to hold a top level fighter down and then re-evaluate what Jon is doing. He's straight DOMINATING the best fighters in the world for 15 minutes. Sure he's not breaking teeth and noses and knocking people unconscious like Silva is doing, but he's dominating them just the same. Same with GSP, honestly. I get people being mad at him not taking risks, but by him opting to pretty much stay there for 15 minutes or until something obvious opens up, that's a pretty big risk in itself. There's a LONG time you have to be on point or that fight can turn on you in a second.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

RearNaked said:


> He's 28. He's only 6 years younger than Fitch.


In terms of athletic performance, six years is huge. Silva is still about two years from peaking, most men reach their athletic pinnacle at about 30 - 32 these days. Fitch, may have one run left in him still... but Silva still will challenge for the title by 2014... count on it.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Broke Fitch shall now be spoken of in the same sentence as 'Healthy Shogun', 'Motivated BJ', 'Chuck with that look in his eyes' and 'Old Vitor'


Don't forget Brock before surgery.

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

BrianRClover said:


> In terms of athletic performance, six years is huge. Silva is still about two years from peaking, most men reach their athletic pinnacle at about 30 - 32 these days. Fitch, may have one run left in him still... but Silva still will challenge for the title by 2014... count on it.


I've never heard of anyone saying a man's athletic pinnacle is in his thirties. I've heard 28 every single time I talk to anyone.

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Yeah, silva isn't a 'kid' just because he looks young. I had no idea he was 28. I thought he was early 20s at the most.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

@ BRC I respect that you`re still on the bandwagon after last night, but St Pierre would mangle Silva. He`s basically just an even nastier version of Fitch and he`d have 5 rounds to beat Silva`s face in instead of 3.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Did they get Fight of the Night? I damn sure hope so. Might even be a FOTY candidate.

Just checked, Fitch got his first FOTN after GSP.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Fitch vs Maia next please!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> That wasn't boring at all, but he is normally boring in his modus operandi, although efficient. I thought I was clear defending his M.O., but apparently not.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using VS Free


I'd been told that aswell, but this was the first real live fight of his I watched (besides Hendricks one). Definently not boring.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> I've never heard of anyone saying a man's athletic pinnacle is in his thirties. I've heard 28 every single time I talk to anyone.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App



I would say you peak at 28 and hold that up to 33-35...longer if you are special. But the brain matures till the end, its not really like Silva needs to get stronger anyway...


----------



## Fang (Jan 4, 2007)

Silva may of lost, but I'm a fan of his now. He has a lot of potential, very explosive fighter. Look forward to seeing his next fight.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Fitch vs Maia next please!


This fight actually makes a lot of sense. Title contender fight for sure.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Hats off to Fitch, he really impressed me. Erick will be back folks, don't worry


----------



## Jeter Sucks (Jul 9, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> I've never heard of anyone saying a man's athletic pinnacle is in his thirties. I've heard 28 every single time I talk to anyone.


Not the same sport at all, but in baseball, players tend to peak at 27. MMA peak probably depends on how much punishment someone has taken as well.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Did they get Fight of the Night? I damn sure hope so. Might even be a FOTY candidate.
> 
> Just checked, Fitch got his first FOTN after GSP.


I can't think of a fight I enjoyed more this year off the top of my head. Maybe Zombie vs Poirier, maybe.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Had the fight taken place anywhere but Brazil and Fitch would have earned himself a stoppage due to strikes. 

That 3rd round was all Fitch - I don't know if I'm more surprised by the fact that it wasn't stopped or the fact that the judges didn't even score round 3 as 10-8 for Fitch! 

This was definitely the most impressive Jon Fitch I have ever seen. I agree that he should fight Maia now. Fitch would win.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Jeter Sucks said:


> Not the same sport at all, but in baseball, players tend to peak at 27. MMA peak probably depends on how much punishment someone has taken as well.


In MMA is seems to be around 30 which is not there athletic peak but more so where they tend to hit the balance of athleticism, knowing how to train there body, knowledge of technique and experience level seem to all align.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Foes in the cage, friends outside of it!


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

AmdM said:


> Foes in the cage, friends outside of it!


I love seeing photos like this. Helps remind you that it's only a sport. I some times scratch my head a the Diaz mentality of having to hate your opponent.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

amoosenamedhank said:


> I love seeing photos like this. Helps remind you that it's only a sport. I some times scratch my head a the Diaz mentality of having to hate your opponent.


Agree 100%


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

kc1983 said:


> This was definitely the most impressive Jon Fitch I have ever seen. I agree that he should fight Maia now. Fitch would win.


If Fitch lets Maia sink in a choke Fitch is going nighty night.


----------



## Black_S15 (Jul 14, 2010)

fitch should of definately got the finish.... he certainly deserved it. im really happy for Jon, this puts him back into the picture. we have seen many many fights stopped for a lot less than that....


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Great performance from Fitch. I didn't see a much different Jon Fitch than normal though tbh, just the guy he was fighting was actually trying to win, not content once taken down to just let Jon lie on him. Erick was constantly trying to stay active, get a submission or get back to his feet, something a lot of Fitch's opponents either don't really try to do, or don't have the ability to do. This made for an incredibly entertaining fight, and a fight Fitch would be more capable of putting on regularly if he wasn't fed a stream of guys who just aren't on his level. Whenever Fitch fights top level guys we get awesome fights. This fight was awesome, the Penn fight was awesome, the GSP fight was entertaining. Fitch just needs to stop fighting guys like Ben Saunders and Akihiro Gono. 

Would love to see Fitch vs Maia, or Kampmann if he beats Hendricks. Both would be awesome battles, unless Fitch decided to strike with Maia. That'd make for an awful, awful fight. Fitch needs to fight entertaining guys though. Kampmann, Diaz, MacDonald, and Ellenberger would all be awesome fights.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

The Maia fight is interesting to me as it will be a fight where Jon's best bet to win will be by keeping it standing and bang it out on the feet in a sloppy brawl.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Danm2501 said:


> I didn't see a much different Jon Fitch than normal though tbh, just the guy he was fighting was actually trying to win, not content once taken down to just let Jon lie on him.


Exactly what I thought. If everyone Fitch fought didn't just decide they couldn't win but at least they could stall and tie him up and avoid getting finished at least. That's a bargain I think a lot of guys make fighting Fitch. They decide that the fight is lost, but at least they need to make it to a decision.


----------

